# Had e/c yesterday & awaiting my call 42 .



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all 

Been on a s/p at the ARGC  & had e/c yesterday ! by Mr T himself   got 8 eggs & had a very thorough monitered cycle , was pleased they didn't pump me with high stimms . 
So today the embryoligist phones as you know & i'm    & keeping more positive than ever before but i'm also   it .

I had tx in Feb this year ( a different clinic ).......... got 6 eggs only 1 fertilised & didn't divide the next day & they told me donor eggs for you lady   so I thought I would give my eggs one last bash .

I know there's positive stories out there .......... & wondered if any one was up for a chat   just can't get to sleep yet !

                                  love & luck to all Misty xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

hi misty.  i'm done now with having babies, but was at the argc myself.  i'm in singapore which is why i'm awake!  middle of the day here.  wishing you the best of luck. xxx  i love mr. T.  wonderful man.


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Misty,  

wasn't around to chat last night but just wanted to wish you lots of luck.  I had zero fertilistation on my first go and was gutted, it was a real shock, I was completely unprepared for it to all before before ET even happened.  
Hope the phone call brings you good news about some lovely embies, do let us know how you get on,  

Karen xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Singapore - ummm sounds real nice I could do with some of that right now ...
MR  T is lovely & I know if he can he will   & how wonderfull he obviously worked he's magic on you , have a good evening .x 

Hi Kizzy 

Thats ok I caught up with some pm 's .
Well we got the call - 2 have fertilised ............ 2 was abnormal & the other 4 was no good .
So we are praying & staying positive our lo's are gonna hold on in there   .
I'm just sooooo scared cos last tx the next day the news was bad  .

But you know this... &  how I feel cos you went thru a similar  thing - how are you doing ? I see you have a new tx coming ! where are you cycling now ?

                          misty xx


----------



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Misty,

Sending you lots of    for your 2 fighters. Are you going to have transfer tomorrow?

I'm with the argc and on 2ww. Dr G did my ec which was nice as I know him far better than Mr T but Mr T did the transfer. I had lots of eggs but high drop out rate and put the only 3 survivors back on day 3  - just     one of them was strong enough to stick.

x


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Karen

They said 2moro or Tuesday - but I don't even know what cell they are   my d/h took the call I was to nervous ....... & it was only a very quick call , i'm so worried waiting for the next call in the morning .

I don't think i've met Dr G yet or he could have done my hysto    GOOD LUCK for your   when you say day 3 do you count E/C as day 1 ? - will they just call me 2moro & say come along at so & so time today ?

    your embies are strong & you get a bfp .

                                                                        all the best misty xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

good luck misty. x


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks encore !

OMG i'm in such a state ! does anyone know what time they ring in the morning of a week day ? ............. 

Do you live in Singapore or are you on holiday ? either way how lovely !! 

                                                all the best to everyone misty xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

oh god when they call?  it really varied for me.  sometimes it was first thing...othertimes it was after 1pm!  torture.

i live here.  its verrry hot.  and not in a good way!  toooo hot!


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Ohh thanks hunny 

They called & our embies  SURVIVED THE NIGHT   so e/t 2moro ( please god ) a 2- cell & a 4 - cell   i'm flabergasted !! but i'm also calming down - gosh all these years of wait - for this - wait for that .......... i'm exhausted   .

Lovely - how long have you lived out their ? is it due to work ? yeh the heat is nice but when your living in it day in day out it's not so good is it ? I presume you have a/c ? 
                                              xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

ohh great news!
been here since january for husbands work.  but due to head back to australia soon.  yes we have air con but actually don't use it that much.  it's the heat outside thats a killer!

good luck for tomorrow.  keep 'em snug!


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi encore 
Now officialy PUPO a 4 CELL & an  A1 excellent  8 CELL THATS ALREADY STARTING TO COMPACT ( embryologists words ) SO I'M THRILLED    
Is that where your from ?  how you finding it - do you have other friends out there ?  

Thanks for your wishes   

                                    misty xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

fantastic news misty!  yes, we are both aussies, so it will be nice to get back to friends and family after 7years in the UK and a year in singapore!

i hope your 2ww doesnt sent you completely 'round the bend!  xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheers ! I'll try to keep myself busy - but still resting of course  

Wow !that's a long time - while I presume you went home in that time  ? will you settle back home for good now ........ or does d/h 's job mean that you will go to other countries again ? 

              xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

funnily enough it was my job that took us from australia to london.  who knows where we'll end up next!!!  possibly we may end up in the UK again at some point.

i noticed your fsh has been a little elevated in the past....on my twin cycle mine was 9 point something.  can't remember exactly.  thought that might be something else that would ease your nerves a little....
x


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Really encore !!    I couldn't believe it last month when I was due to start at Argc & it showed 12 something , I'd had a hysto a few days previous & had got all stressed & scared about having it done   cos usually it's about 9 ish . But OMG that would be amazing - to have one  a miracle .......... but two   thanks !

A lovely way to see the world hey ! but do you yearn to settle ? how old are your children ?

xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

yeah.  they had a hell of a time stimming me.  talked about converting to IUI at one point.  just goes to show....quality not quantity.

my twins will be two in march, and at that time, my eldest will be roughly 3 and a half.  so 3 very close together.  its been fun though.  

i'm not so much of a settler.  i do love australia and will always end up there, but i dont mind living around the world!


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

How lovely encore three little ones ! how do you cope   . What a life hey : I did some travelling in my late 20's , around Asia I absolutely loved it & often think ohhh to have that freedom again , no stress or worries & probably would have fell naturaly.
My test day is not so far away now & getting really edgy , i've had a bad back for days now , just like when a/f is on her way , it's so hard to remain positive when you've walked this path many times before . X

Thanks for your wishes DivaB & also to you on your journey  .

                                                                                                              misty xx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Misy,

Only one thing to say really:  

Karen x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

when is test day misty?


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi karen thanks for your wishes & sending you lots of luck too &    for a lucky tx cycle x.

 encore - my test day was Sunday & I got a         what a   hey !!! we're sooooooooo happy love Gina xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations on your positive !!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Ohhhh gina!!  I have goosepimples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am absolutely over the moon for you.  xx

what were your levels?


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fantastic - good on ya.  

Karen xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Thankyou all so much for your wishes  .

Jo - wishing you the best of luck   & safe delivery of your baby  .

DivaB - wishing you love & luck too for your baby journey  .

Karen  -     &   this tx is the ONE .

encore - thankyou I soo cant believe it still ....... my level was day 1 - 213  day 2 - 330  day 4  -  656 & progesterone today 313 .......... & the've upped my Clexane to 2 injections a day from one - hope this is ok    , so just taking it day by day & back in Friday to check bloods again   , & still taking it very easy ..... hubby's done all the housework etc etc for the last 5 weeks   .


                                                                        lol Gina xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

wonderful levels.  so happy for you. xx hugs.


----------

